# New and confused - ICSI due to severe male factors and count is decreasing : (



## littlecat83 (Nov 7, 2013)

Hi everyone,

I've been lurking around on this site for a while as we've been coming to terms with an infertility diagnosis and am finding it so informative to read all the wise words and messages from a very strong bunch of ladies!

I've been with my OH for 13 years and we found out at Easter this year that we might have problems. We weren't actually trying for a baby at the time (though I've been wanting a family for the past three years) but my sister in law found out that my partner had a late op for undescended testes at 4 and a half and, as she has a medically inclined mind, raised some alarm bells for us.

Long and short is that my OH was tested and results came back at a count of 2 million. Morphology is ok (I think) but motility isn't good. Since then I've had some tests and have good AMH levels but that's as far as they've got with me so far.

My OH recently had a bad road traffic accident and is now off work for the next 6 months with rehab on his leg as he can't walk (tore off his knee cap - ergh!). We had more test results done recently and his count is now down to 100,000 which was quite a shock, though we have been advised that it might be a result of the trauma and surgery but there is a chance that it is just on a natural decline : (

We've been advised to freeze just in case so hopefully this will go well. I'm the one holding us up now as I have to lose another stone in order to meet NHS criteria for treatment. I've lost 10 pounds so far but still feels like a long way to go. I'm hoping that we can start treatment in the spring!

This has hit us out of nowhere like a sledgehammer and has all been very difficult to deal with, especially since the accident, so I was very relieved when I found this site!

Anyway, wishing you all lots of luck with your own journeys and I just wanted to introduce myself

xxx


----------



## Helend75 (Dec 9, 2012)

Good luck.
My partner had a SA January this year and it was 2.2 million. A change if clinic in August meant another SA - this time 600,000. When we had ec in early October SA was 1 million - goes up & down...
Funnily enough I've got to broach the subject of a reduced (reducing?) count with him tonight. We have a counselling session tomorrow following a missed miscarriage a fortnight ago & it's something that's playing on my mind. I know OH wants a few months off (so do I ideally - there's some mental preparation to do for cycle 3 which will likely be our last as postcode lottery means we've self funded everything - and we can't keep at it indefinitely), to holiday & enjoy our lives. I'm a teacher & he wants to go away at Easter, which in theory is around the time if likely start again so am reluctant to commit to a big holiday. Not sure if reduced count has really registered with OH & I'm not looking due ward to pointing it out 

We were exceptionally unlucky to suffer a mmc, where there's some swimmers though you do have hope - again, good luck


----------



## littlecat83 (Nov 7, 2013)

Hi Helenend75

Thank you for replying and I'm so sorry to hear news of your mmc and I'm cross on your behalf on the postcode lottery you are experiencing - I'm already realising how unfair it is that all this depends on when your live.

I know what you mean about time off. We haven't even started treatment yet and I feel like this is all we've been thinking about for the past 9 months. My OH is the same about a holiday and wants to go to Asia next year (goodness knows where he thinks we're going to get the money for that!) but I keep trying to explain that if we are going through treatment that a big holiday, especially somewhere so far away, is completely out of the question. Poor thing, I think he's just trying to get his head around everything. Perhaps you could just suggest going on a few nice weekends away rather than a BIG holiday? 

Have you thought about freezing? I sat my OH down to chat about the real prospect that his count might be on the way out completely as 100,000 is so low and although it's scary he quickly came round to the idea and now I think he feels Thursday can't come soon enough. Perhaps just go with the line that this is just a back up JUST IN CASE as his count does seem to be going up and down.

Fingers crossed that three times lucky is true for you with cycle 3 and lots of good wishes for it all working out!


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

to FF, Littlecat83!!! Have a good look round the site, post in whatever section you want and make yourself at home. There are so many sections here with a huge amount of information, so whatever you are going through there will be someone here to help you.

Oooh, I hope your DH has a speedy recovery, that sounds nasty! Congratulations on your weight loss. I had to lose 2 stone before I was even investigated. There is a Weight Management section of FF, but you have to request to be a member (as you know weight is a very sensitive issue so we made it so "guests" to the site can´t see it) If you go to "profile" at the top of the page and then "forum profile" Then under "modify profile" go to "group membership" you should be able to join from there, let me know if you can´t and I will get someone in management to do it for you.

Here are a few links that I think might help you.

ICSI chat ~ CLICK HERE

Male factors ~ CLICK HERE

IVF General chat ~ CLICK HERE

Keep a diary of your treatment (or read the experiences of others) ~ CLICK HERE

Complementary and Holistic Approaches - CLICK HERE

Cycle Buddies (undergoing treatment at the same time) - CLICK HERE

Regional ~ CLICK HERE

What Every New Member Needs To Know (includes a list of common abbreviations) ~   CLICK HERE

Chat Zone section which will give you info on upcoming chats in the chat room: CLICK HERE

Please feel free to ask more questions here, or on any other part of the site, there will be wonderful helpful people there to give you lots of support, information and cyber hugs if you need it.

Good luck!           

Sue


----------



## littlecat83 (Nov 7, 2013)

Hi Sue!

Thank you so much for the welcome and I'll definitely join that weight chat - this last stone is very tricky.

He's on the mend thank you : ) Had an appointment with the surgeon today and we're two months down the line now so he thinks another two months until he can walk and another 4 until he can run so that's better than we hoped and feeling nice and positive now.

Looking forward to looking around the site and meeting new people.


----------



## littlecat83 (Nov 7, 2013)

Hi Sue

My approval is still pending on the weight chat - any idea how long it takes to be accepted. Really feeling the need for some support coming up to CHristmas 

littlecat x


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Hi Littlecat83!

Sorry I have just seen your message, dashing around all over the place which comes with this time of year!  

Have you been accepted yet?

Sue


----------



## littlecat83 (Nov 7, 2013)

Hello! No it still says approval pending at the moment x


----------



## Dory10 (Aug 6, 2013)

Hi Littlecat

My DH's count has gone up an down between 0 and 2million over the last 3 years.  Our clinic froze a sample before embarking on any treatment for me so that we had some in reserve.  On the day he managed to produce enough for my 11 eggs.

Wishing you lots of luck.

Dory xxx


----------



## littlecat83 (Nov 7, 2013)

Thank you Dory that's really helpful! We went for our test and ours has risen from 100,000 to 400,000 in a few weeks and we managed to freeze AND they thawed well so very positive and we feel lucky. Hopefully it will continue to increase. Thanks for the reply x


----------



## Dory10 (Aug 6, 2013)

Littlecat - is your DH still on painkillers following his accident?  We've found that my DH's counts have shown no sperm after he's been on painkillers. 

Take care

Dory
xxx


----------

